# IBH Link Ethernet/MPI/Profibus ??



## B72 (3 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

Hat jemand schon einmal den IBH Link Ethernet/MPI/Profibus eingesetzt und entsprechende Praxiserfahrung gesammelt.

Wie sieht dieser im Vergleich zu einem Ethernet CP von Siemens aus ? Parametrierung ? Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ? etc...

http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/ibhlink.html

Danke !

B72


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2003)

hallo,
ich "spiele" gerade mit einem netlink von ibh (eigentlich hilscher)
was ich gut finde, ist, dass ein einfaches aufstecken auf die mpi- schnittstelle den zugriff auf die daten der steuerung ermöglicht, ohne das programm um zuschreiben. und man brauch keinen steckplatz.
nachteilig ist die zugriffgeschwindigkeit. aber z.b. für einen visualisierung reicht es dicke.
was mir nicht gefallen hat ist der opc- server von ibh. ich schau mir den opc von inat mal an, der geht hier auch.

gruss


----------



## Zottel (7 Juli 2003)

Hallo Ulli, 
habe gerade so ein Ding bestellt. Was ist das mit der Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit? Ich habe erst überlegt, einen Siemens CP (343? IT?) zu nehmen, aber da konnte mir auch bei Siemens keiner richtig sagen, wie schnell der Datentransfer ist.
Wegen des Preises kann ich besser gucken, was aus dem net link herauszuholen ist, als aus dem CP. Auch wurde mir gesagt, dass der Rückwandbus der S7-300 bei 187,5 kBaud limitiert ist. Also sollte der CP auch nicht schneller sein als die MPI-Schnittstelle.

Wenn Du unzufrieden bist, liegt es bei Dir am OPC?
Oder an der CPU (projektierte Leistung für Kommunikation ?)
Oder am Net Link?


----------



## Micha (8 Juli 2003)

Hallo allerseits,
wir haben die Dinger bei uns Betrieb im Einsatz, sind aber ganz und gar nicht zufrieden damit. Die Teile steigen aus irgendweldchen Gründen  immer wieder aus, zieht man sie dann von der Schnittstelle ab und steckt sie wieder drauf, funktionieren sie wieder. Wir verwenden die Teile jetzt nur noch um Änderungen in bestehenden Anlagen vom Büro aus machen zu können. Man muss dann halt immer umstecken. Ich denke für eine Ferndiagnose mit einem Elektriker vor Ort sind sie ganz O.K., eine CP ersetzen können sie aber nicht.


----------



## Zottel (8 Juli 2003)

Na, dass hört sich ja echt scheisse an. Verzeiht mir diesen Ausruck im Forum, aber ich war schon ganz glücklich, eine preiswerte Alternative zum CP gefunden zu haben.
Ich will einen Rechner dranhängen, einerseits zur Visualisierung.
Darüberhinaus will ich bei Änderungen gewisser Werte in der Anlage Reihen der Werte in DB's schreiben und dann ganz schnell auf den Rechner ziehen, damit wieder Platz ist. Die Messreihen will ich zur Fehleranalyse haben.
Weil das Ding ja nun mal bestellt ist, fällt mir gerade folgende Notlösung ein:
Es kriegt einen Zwischenstecker, so dass die CPU ihm die 24V wegschalten kann. Dann lasse ich den Rechner regelmäßig ein Bit setzen und die CPU löscht es. Ist es zu lange 0, lasse ich die CPU die Spannung unterbrechen und wieder zuschalten. Und lasse mal mitzählen, wie oft das passiert.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2003)

ich habe mal bei ibh nachgefragt.
die teilten mir mit, dass der treiber IBHNet daran schuld sei.
eine neue version ist auf der ibh- seite zu haben.

ich habe die neue software aufgespielt. bei mir hat es nichts gebracht.
ich glaube das es ein thermische problem ist. der link wird im betrieb richtig heiß.

gruss ulli


----------



## Zottel (21 Juli 2003)

Also, ich habe mit dem IBH-Link jetzt einen Weile herumgespielt. IBHnet hängt, wenn ein Antwortpaket verlorengeht. Manchmal hilft es (unter NT), den Prozess IBHnet im Taskmanager zu beenden.
Manchmal hilft das aber auch nicht und die dann geöffnete IBH-Beispielanwendung sendet gar keine Netzwerkpakete. Das muss dann irgendwo in winsock hängen.
Es funktioniert wieder nach "Anwendungen schließen und unter anderem Namen anmelden"
Ich benutze den IBHlink unter Linux, habe mir die Kommunikationsroutinen selbst schreiben müssen und es hat bislang maximal 60 Stunden am Stück gelaufen. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden und habe meine Idee, die Spannung wegzuschalten noch nicht gebraucht.
Heiss wird der Adapter allerdings...
Und leider lässt er nur wenige 2? simultane TCP-Verbindungen zu.


----------



## nekron (23 Juli 2003)

Also hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem IBHLink (habe ihn nun seit da. 8 Monaten ...)

1.) im Betrieb haengt sich das Teil relativ oft auf (für mein Gefühl), danach hilft ab und zu das oben erwähnte killen des tasks ibhnet, oft jedoch nur ein Neustart...

2.) PPI ist nur eingeschränkt nutzbar (wer will schon immer die Baudrate per Hand aendern und den Adapter neu starten ...)

3.) wenn jemand mit FM353/354 zu tun hat sollte er meiner Meinung die Finger davon lassen - angeblich funktioniert das zwar alles, aber online funktioniert gar nichts - selbst nach mehreren Gesprächen mit IBH - nichts zu machen - peinlich ist das wenn dann Wochenende ist und das System am Montag laufen muss - Automotive ist da gnadenlos 
Das ganze ist jetzt mehrere Wochen her und seit dem hab ich selbst nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen nichts mehr von IBH (zweimal hab ich noch mit ihnen gesprochen) gehört - anscheinend entwickeln die den treiber auch nicht selbst ...  

Mein Ergebnis ist jetzt also das ich mir (ich habe wieder eine Zeile mit 6 FM353) eine CP5512 per Express geordert habe - der Preis ist zwar ein wenig Heisser als der des Netlink - aber das Funktioniert wenigstens ...

Ich werde wohl nochmal ein etwas erbostes Gespräch mit IBH führen und das Teil dann irgendwann als Kommunikationsprozessor verbauen ...

So - das waren meine Erfahrungen damit ...

-> Zottel - hast du einen Treiber fuer Linux ? ist es möglich den zu bekommen ?

danke
michael


----------



## Zottel (23 Juli 2003)

Linuxtreiber:
Na, klar kannst Du den bekommen. Wenn Du ihn schnell willst, schicke ich Dir ihn so wie er ist (C-source). Gib mir dann Deine Mail-Adresse.
(Kleine Bugs inklusive)
Ansonsten werde ich ihn in den nächsten 4 Wochen auf 
libnodave.sourceforge.net
veröffentlichen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2004)

*2* geschossen*

Ich habe den IBH schon zweimal geschossen, weil es keinen verpolschutz für die externe Versorgungsspannung gibt.

Bei der IBN einer Anlage zapfe ich jeweils an einem OP (von insg. 18) den Profibus an um auf die CPU zu gelangen.

Hierfür benötige ich aber die zusätzliche 24V-Versorgung.

Bei schnellen Einsätzen in einigigen Anlagenbereiche verpolt man sich schon mal!

Ein weiteres Problem ist eine Unterbrechung der Ethernetverbindung -> Neustart notwendig (bis dato auch mit der neusten vorhandenen Treiberversion)

Aber die Jungs waren beim Support immer ganz hilfreich und der nächste Treiber bringst dann hoffentlich endgültig!


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2004)

ulli.foertsch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> was mir nicht gefallen hat ist der opc- server von ibh. ich schau mir den opc von inat mal an, der geht hier auch.
> 
> gruss



Hallo,

ich habe mir die 30-Tage-Testversion von

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-opc-server.htm

besorgt und bin echt zufrieden damit. Schon die Installation 
ging ratz-fatz. Die Software ist wohl identisch mit der von 
Softing.

Weiter kann man sich die Symbole von S7-Projekten 
in den OPC-Server reinholen. Auch das NetLink wird 
unterstützt.

Konrad


----------



## EWS (8 April 2004)

*NetLink*

Hi

ich habe für ein Jahr zwei von den IBH-NetLink im einsatz gehabt.
Sollten eigentlich als Ersatz(CP5511,PC-Adapter) zum programmieren sein.
Habe auch nur Probleme damit gehabt und bin froh das ich die Dinger wieder verkauft habe.
Ein Gerät oder eine Visu alleine war ok aber sobald zwei PG's bzw Teilnehmer vorhanden waren hat sich der Link immer verabschiedet.

netten Gruß

Christian Werner


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 April 2004)

Hallo,

das Teil wird von Hilscher produziert und ibh,
Helmholz, wir und vielleicht noch andere 
machen S7-Treiber dazu.

Bei uns heißt das Teil ACCON-NetLink bzw. 
ACCON-NetLinkS7 

http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/netlink/netlink.htm

und wir haben dabei folgende 
Erfahrung gemacht:

Bezüglich der zahlreichen Abstürze ist die 
Ursache oft eine fehlerhafte Parametrierung.
NetLink -> Netzwerktechnik -> empfindlich 
bezüglich der Einstellungen

Wenn Sie dazu Fragen haben könne Sie sich 
gerne an unsere Service-Hotline wenden:

  Tel. 07171-916-112 

oder

support@deltalogic.de

Ja, Sie dürfen sich auch an uns wenden, 
wenn Sie das Teil bei ibh, bei cd-electronic
oder sonst wo gekaufthaben.

Ja, Sie dürfen die Teile dann bei uns 
bestellen, wenn alles schön funktioniert.  

Dass das Gerät "gut warm" wird stimmt. Die 
neueren Geräte haben deshalb Kühlschlitze. 
Kleine Geräte sind beim Transport von Vorteil, bei 
der Wärmeabfuhr eher weniger.

Die Unterstützung der S7-200 haben wir noch 
nicht freigegeben, da eine zuverlässige Funktion 
noch nicht gegeben ist.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weiteres Problem ist eine Unterbrechung
> der Ethernetverbindung -> Neustart notwendig (bis dato
> auch mit der neusten vorhandenen Treiberversion)



Leider ist diese Problem wie folgt: Manchmal scheint 
der Netlink bzw. genauer die Firmware des Netlinks 
nicht zu registrieren, dass die IP-Verbindung 
unterbrochen ist und setzt die Verbindung nicht zurück.
Versucht nun der PC, d. h. der Treiber einen neuen 
Verbindungsaufbau, wird der zweite (und letzte) Kanal 
belegt. Wird diese Verbindung auch unterbrochen, sind 
beide Kanäle mit toten Verbindungen belegt und das 
Gerät ist über TCP/IP nicht erreichbar. Nun hilft nur noch 
der Hardware-Reset über das Abziehen des Netlinks 
von der SPS oder automatisiert nach Zottel:



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Es kriegt einen Zwischenstecker, so dass die CPU ihm die 24V wegschalten kann. Dann lasse ich den Rechner regelmäßig ein Bit setzen und die CPU löscht es. Ist es zu lange 0, lasse ich die CPU die Spannung unterbrechen und wieder zuschalten. Und lasse mal mitzählen, wie oft das passiert.



Laut Hardwarehersteller ist das Thema schwierig zu 
lösen da die Resourcen des Gerätes nahezu erschöpft 
sind.

Auf der Treiberseite können da weder ibh noch wir
was machen.

Allerdings tritt das Problem bei einer anständigen 
Netzwerkverkabelung praktisch selten auf - es sei 
man wicklelt das Netzwerkkabel um einen Umrichter.

Trotzdem schöne Ostern!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Zottel (8 April 2004)

Hallo, Herr Bäurle,

Das Problem mit den maximal 2 TCP-Verbindungen bzw. Kanälen passt genau zu meinen Erfahrungen: Nach einem Abbruch durch kappen der Netzwerkverbindung mitten in der Kommunikation geht bei einem "frischen" (1.solcher Abbruch) gewöhnlich noch ein neuer Verbindungsaufbau. Die Pakete bekommen an einer Position eine Nummer 0x15, wo vorher eine 0x14 stand. Wenn es ein zweites Mal klappt, steht dort wohl wieder die 0x14. Habe auch schon eine 0x16 gesehen, kann aber nicht sagen, ob damit kommuniziert werden konnte. 
Was immer bei diesen "Kanälen" oder "Verbindungen" oder "Sockets ?" die Anzahl auf 2 begrenzt, kann meiner Vermutung nach durch die Hardware nur hinsichtlich des Arbeitsspeichers begrenzt sein. 
In der Firmware gibt es sicher hunderte Möglichkeiten, eine solche Grenze zu setzen.
Entscheidend scheint mir jedoch zu sein, dass die Firmware die Resourcen der abgebrochenen Verbindung, ob Hard- oder Software-limitiert, nicht nach einem Timeout wieder freigibt.
Daher würde es mich interessieren, wer die Firmware macht. 
Und ob ein update in Aussicht steht, was diesen Bug behebt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 April 2004)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Daher würde es mich interessieren, wer die Firmware macht.
> Und ob ein update in Aussicht steht, was diesen Bug behebt.



Hallo Zottel,

die Firmware kommt wie die Hardware
aus dem Hause Hilscher.

Die aktuelle Firmware ist die 1.0.21.
Zur Zeit ist kein Update angekündigt.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle (nun für eine Woche im Urlaub)


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

*IBH oder irgendwas Link*

Hier mal meine Meinung, ob sie jemand hören will is ja was anderes. Erstens mal soll das Teil sehr instabil sein. Wenns so gut wäre wie angepriesen, wieso gibts sowas ähnliches nicht von Siemens? Das Teil sieht aus als wenns in ner Garage zusammengeschossen wird. Und das erstaunlichste für mich: wieso hängt da ne Strippe raus? Für sowas gibts Buchsen. Kabel werf ich immer lieblos in die Tasche. Da is nich gut wenn n Adapter dranhängt. Ausserdem gibts nur eine Länge und man muss normal oder crossover bestellen. idiotisch! Überlassts doch dem Anwender falls sich einer doch son Teil kauft und macht ne Buchse rein.

Schönen Abend
Frank


----------



## Zottel (25 April 2004)

*Re: IBH oder irgendwas Link*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meine Meinung, ob sie jemand hören will is ja was anderes.


Nee, hab noch keine Voice-Vorlesehilfe, muss ich auch noch selbst lesen. Daran dass, ich es tue (und die ca. 10 anderen Beiträge, die du in wenigen Minuten absetzt hast), siehst du, dass ich auf anderer Leite Meinung Wert lege.


> Erstens mal soll das Teil sehr instabil sein.


 Es kommt nicht gut mit abgebrochenen Verbindungen klar. Jemand soltte die Firmware fixen... Andererseits läuft es bei mir (bzw. meinem Arbeitgeber) zur Anbindung einer Visualiesierung seit August letzten Jahres ohne Unterbrechung.


> Wenns so gut wäre wie angepriesen, wieso gibts sowas ähnliches nicht von Siemens?


Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung, weil die ihre CPs noch verkaufen wollen.


> Das Teil sieht aus als wenns in ner Garage zusammengeschossen wird.


Nein, das tut es DEFINITIV nicht. Es hat ein Metall- oder metallisiertes Kunststoffgehäuse, für das jemand eine Spritzform angefertigt haben muss. So richtig billige Sachen oder Garagenlevel-Kleinserien stecken in zu grossen Standardgehäusen.


> Und das erstaunlichste für mich: wieso hängt da ne Strippe raus? Für sowas gibts Buchsen. Kabel werf ich immer lieblos in die Tasche. Da is nich gut wenn n Adapter dranhängt.


Ich gebe dir recht, das eine Buchse besser wäre. Schau dir aber bitte auch den mehr als doppelt so teuren CP55111 von Siemens an: Da steckt ein Stecker, flacher als die PCMCIA Karte, in derslben; am anderen Ende hängt das fette Gehäuse mit einer 9-pol-Sub-D-Buchse für MPI/Profibus. Hängt typisch vom Tisch und leitet sein Gewicht + Zug des Kabels als Biegebeanspruchung in den armen Flachstecker...
Pack das mal nach deiner Manier in deine Tasche.

Zum Gesamtensemble deiner Beiträge:
So wie du den Verdacht hattest, Deltalogic poste unter verschiedenen Usernamen, könnte mir der Verdacht kommen, verschiedene Hersteller von Senf benutzen deinen Namen, um überall noch ein bischen von ihrem Produkt dazuzugegeben...

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NCT_RAS (13 November 2007)

*Problem mit Fernwartung über IBHLink Plus*

Hallo,
ich habe eine fernwartung über IBHLink bei einen Kunde. Diese hat schon mal funktionniert.
Ich kann auch den IBHLink an-"Pingen" er tut gut antworten.
Nur die IBH Software sieht ihn nicht: im fenster "Angeschlossene IBHLinks..." ist er nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Zottel (13 November 2007)

Die Funktion "angeschlossene IBH-Links" sucht ihn mittels UDP broadcasts. Diese werden meines Wissens nicht geroutet. Wie das bei "Konfiguration über Router" ist, weiß ich nicht.
Findet Step7 ihn auch nicht, hilft möglicherweise einmal abziehen und wirder stecken.


----------



## Lazarus™ (13 November 2007)

Ich benutze dieses Teil al PG-Interface: http://www.helmholz.de/prod.d,17_129,84326160213663354144473922260348.html?prod=84

Und ich muss sagen:  Am liebsten würde ich das Teil mit nach Hause nehmen und unter mein Kopfkissen legen  
Habe vorher einiges andere durch und bin sehr Happy damit, zumal es auch unter DP mit 12MBit stabil bleibt und nicht anfängt zu glühen, wie so einiges von den Mitbewerbern....


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2007)

Lazarus™;105993 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze dieses Teil al PG-Interface: http://www.helmholz.de/prod.d,17_129,84326160213663354144473922260348.html?prod=84
> 
> Und ich muss sagen:  Am liebsten würde ich das Teil mit nach Hause nehmen und unter mein Kopfkissen legen
> Habe vorher einiges andere durch und bin sehr Happy damit, zumal es auch unter DP mit 12MBit stabil bleibt und nicht anfängt zu glühen, wie so einiges von den Mitbewerbern....



Ja, den bekommt man als Netlink Pro auch bei Deltalogic, super Teil, leider kein Schnäppchen.

PS: Ne du, selbst unter dem Kopfkissen ist der mir zu kantig, außerdem gibts dann Haue von meine Liebsten. Ich laß ihn schön im Laptoprucksack .


----------

